# Johnson's Beach Fishing



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone fish Johnson's lately? I was thinking about trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

I got skunked there last weekend, but I think the wind had a lot to do with that!! I'll be out there tomorrow too....:thumbup:


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I tried JB last weekend as well and didn't get a single nibble. I tried fishing NASP the last two weekends as well with basically the same exact outcome. I couldn't find any pinfish for bait and the only thing that gave my lines any love was two small catfish and a large cownose ray. I don't know where all the bait went or what I'm doing wrong all of a sudden.


----------



## JonathanS (Oct 16, 2012)

Did you guys fish ocean or bay side? We will probably try both again tomorrow with some cut bait and shrimp!


----------



## longn9k (Nov 10, 2012)

I've had better luck on the sound side, but i see them pulling in fish on the gulf side all the time.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

the first time i went to johnson beach, i hooked 4ft shark and couple whitings (good sizes too) on the gulf side. the sound side, i caught quite few common fish and a juvenile redfish (14 1/2").


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

i tried gulf side with nothing to show for it. All i've ever caught on the sound side is pinfish and catfish.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

there is something to catch on the gulf side, it seems to harder. i've only been in the area for about 4 months (moved from the northeast). fishing here from the surf is awesome. i'm still learning what works best. as i mentioned earlier, i hooked 4' shark, cats, whitings, and flatties....all thrown back except a couple good sized whitings and so i took it home. when i caught some pins and a red on the sound side, i fished at night. I have not tried to fish during the day on the sound side yet other than gulf side. oh, and all those i caught were all from cut bait (pins and blue). i bought sand fleas once, i didn't get crap (i would try it again)....

the best one so far yet i caught this year was a 35 1/2" bull at ft pickens (also from cut bait).


----------

